# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ازمون های تکمیلی گاج سال های 91 ، 92 ، 93 (تاکنون) همراه با پاسخ های تشریحی

## aria0024

*سلام دوستان 
ازمون های تکمیلی گاج نیز اماده شد . در فایل زیر تمامی ازمون های تکمیلی گاج (رشته تجربی) از سال 91 تا امسال (اخرین ازمون) همراه با پاسخ های تشریحی و طبقه بندی بسیار خوب قرار داده شده است این مجموعه میتواند یک بانک تست بسیار خوب با تست هایی که تا حالا با انها مواجه نشده اید ، باشد امیدوارم این جزوه نیز برایتان مفید واقع شود.
* :Y (764): 

لینک دانلود : تکمیلی

*ادرس تاپیک ها:
جزوه همایش دکتر شهاب اناری
جزوه شیمی 3 و پیش 1 رتبه 3 کنکور(کاملا خوانا)
جزوات زیست اقای کرامت
کتاب زیست دوم و سوم رتبه 3 کنکور تجربی
وقتی که کارد به استخوان معلم می رسد و صورتی برای سرخ شدن باقی نمی ماند!!!
واسه املا اینارو  بخونی کافیه!!!
خلاصه دینی دوم و سوم و چهارم در 10 برگ (واقعا عالیه)
جزوه فیزیک نفرات برتر کنکور
جزوات ریاضی نفرات برتر کنکور
ترک عادت های بد
موفقیت ، انگیزشی ، مهندسی معکوس (کتاب ، کلیپ ، صوت و ...)
*

----------


## Un-known

اقا دمت گرم تو دیگه کی هستی ! همه انجم یه طرف تو یه طرف ! 
آزمون تکمیلی منظور چیه سالار ؟

----------


## SolD!3r

اگه میتونی برا ریاضی هم بزار

----------


## mhkh1368

آقا ممنون حرکت مثبتی بود

----------


## aria0024

> اقا دمت گرم تو دیگه کی هستی ! همه انجم یه طرف تو یه طرف ! 
> آزمون تکمیلی منظور چیه سالار ؟


ممنون دوست عزیز فقط انجام وظیفه است.

ازمون های تکمیلی گاچ همان ازمون های اینرنتی گاج هستند که سطح سوالات همانند سطح سوالات ازمون های خود گاج می باشد حتی فکر میکنم ازمون های تکمیلی هرسال همان ازمون های اصلی گاج در سال گذشته می باشد مثل قلمچی که ازمون های غیر حضوری هر سال ازمون های اصلی سال قبل میباشد البته فکر میکنم . :Y (694):

----------


## jokar

خیلی عالیه جناب دستت درد نکنه 
کارت درسته

----------


## niـhan

سوالای گاج خوبن ایا؟

----------


## niـhan

حجمش خیلی بالاش دانلود کنم حــــــــیــــف لطفا جزوهای کم حجم هم بذار لطفا

----------


## aria0024

> حجمش خیلی بالاش دانلود کنم حــــــــیــــف لطفا جزوهای کم حجم هم بذار لطفا


حتما دوست عزیز :Yahoo (81):

----------


## sajad76

با تشکر از آریای عزیز که مثل خونی هستن که چند. روزه در رگ های خشکیده انجمن کنکور جاری شدن،

من این فایلو دانلود نکردم، به صورت عکسه یا pdf?
چون حجمش بالاس حدس می زنم عکس باشه

----------


## aria0024

> با تشکر از آریای عزیز که مثل خونی هستن که چند. روزه در رگ های خشکیده انجمن کنکور جاری شدن،
> 
> من این فایلو دانلود نکردم، به صورت عکسه یا pdf?
> چون حجمش بالاس حدس می زنم عکس باشه


*دوست عزیز به خاطر اظهار لطفت بی نهایت ممنون . خیر فایل ها به شکل pdf هستند و زیاد بودن حجم فایل به خاطر کثرت سوالات و پاسخ های کاملا تشریحی می باشد.* :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mamad.hny

ریاضیش رو نداری؟

----------


## Wanted2014

سلام ... خسته نباشید  :Yahoo (1): 
ممکنه لطفا آزمون های گاج یا قلمچی یا گزینه دو یا سنجش یا هر چیزی که امکانش براتون موجوده رو با پاسخش برای سوم دبیرستان تجربی قرار بدید؟ 
یک دنیا ممنون

----------


## niloojoon

بچه ها اینا برا من باز نمیشن با چی بازش کنم خو،  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Wanted2014

????

----------


## Ali.psy

> ریاضیش رو نداری؟


برید سایت گاج واحد ازمون دانلود کنید

----------


## Saeed735

فقط فدایی داری بابا :Y (470):

----------


## aria0024

*up*

----------

